# Pero dog food



## celeste/ROXY (Jun 12, 2011)

Can anyone give me some info on Pero Labrador dog food please. Thinking of changing to this for roxy what does everyone think?????


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

looks not bad, quite middle of the road to me

ingredients
Fresh Salmon (min 26%), Brown Rice (min 26%), Corn, Herring, Barley, Chicken Oil, Oats, Potato, Brewers Yeast, Sugar Beet, Whole Linseed, Salmon Oil, Minerals, Vitamins, Yucca Extract, Chicory Extract, Chondroitin Sulphate, Glucosamine Sulphate, MSM, L-Carnitine



concerns me that the feeding guide seems quite high, so may be still good value o feed a premium food like fish4dogs for a similar daily amount.


----------



## celeste/ROXY (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you do you know any thing of aurtarky as im also looking at that one. Shes currently on science plan but money tight so we have to start living within our means abit more


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks fairly poor to me - the salmon is fresh as opposed to being dried (meal), this means once the moisture content has been taken away you're left with something daft like 3% actual salmon in the food. Corn is also the third ingredient, which is another name for maize - which dogs can't digest and is just a cheap, needless cereal filler.

A better budget option would be Skinners duck/salmon & rice - rice, although still a cereal, is more nutritious than wheat or maize, and is more easily digestible.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Looks fairly poor to me - the salmon is fresh as opposed to being dried (meal), this means once the moisture content has been taken away you're left with something daft like 3% actual salmon in the food. Corn is also the third ingredient, which is another name for maize - which dogs can't digest and is just a cheap, needless cereal filler.
> 
> A better budget option would be Skinners duck/salmon & rice - rice, although still a cereal, is more nutritious than wheat or maize, and is more easily digestible.


Thanks for noticing the fresh vs meal part sixstar, I really shouldnt post when this tired :blink:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Both pero and Auturky are quite poor quality foods.

Skinners or Arden Grange lamb and rice are great mid budget foods. Skinners, either the duck and rice or salmon and rice are about £20 per 15kg sack, Arden grange is about £25. Both better than al the mentioned foods, including Hills.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Was looking at it on Berriewood once as they used to have some good deals on it!
But there are much better foods out there - albeit slightly higherpriced, that said it is a lot better then most.

but then I suspect I know who manufacturers it so if I am going to buy it I may as well buy it from them!

BUT! I prefer wet anyway - and nature diet does take some beating!!

And hey! you wainwright wet fans - I have a badly blownpack today!!! may photo it later


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Was looking at it on Berriewood once as they used to have some good deals on it!
> But there are much better foods out there - albeit slightly higherpriced, that said it is a lot better then most.
> 
> but then I suspect I know who manufacturers it so if I am going to buy it I may as well buy it from them!
> ...


Take it back to PAH, DT! Or it may be a better idea to take the photo instead!!:yikes: You might gas them out! But I'd hope you'd get a free box for your trouble! Claire


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Was looking at it on Berriewood once as they used to have some good deals on it!
> But there are much better foods out there - albeit slightly higherpriced, that said it is a lot better then most.
> 
> but then I suspect I know who manufacturers it so if I am going to buy it I may as well buy it from them!
> ...


Def take it back DT and as the original food matriarch I bet you will have better luck finding the mystery ingredient responsible for all that fibre. Lots of us have tried and failed - I lay down the gauntlet to the better person and hope you accept the challenge


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Def take it back DT and as the original food matriarch I bet you will have better luck finding the mystery ingredient responsible for all that fibre. Lots of us have tried and failed - I lay down the gauntlet to the better person and hope you accept the challenge


Yeah - go on Sue!! What is the "fibre provider" in the WW wet?? Claire


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I use CSJ, they have a massive range to suit any dog and it's all pretty cheap. I get the hi-lost which is 21% protein with chicken meal as the primary ingredient. It costs me £11 for 15Kg and Tummel loves it. He's 40Kg and eats around 400g a day so it lasts a while .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep DT, will be watching for the result on this one!! Best of luck! Blown packs....pooey!!


----------



## Pammyj (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi, have been feeding my six year old chocolate labrador bitch on Labrador Life for about five years. Coat is glossy, eyes are bright and she has never visited the vet except for routine check-ups. She also has boundless energy. This sounds like a commercial for the food, but I can assure you that I will never feed her on anything else.:thumbup1


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Was looking at it on Berriewood once as they used to have some good deals on it!
> But there are much better foods out there - albeit slightly higherpriced, that said it is a lot better then most.


IN regards to higher price, does that take into accound the feeding guide amounts. Higher price bag does not always mean higher price overall as it's often the case you feed less of the higher priced food so it lasts longer.


----------



## Pammyj (Nov 9, 2013)

One of the reasons I buy Pero is that, along with some other makes IT IS NOT TESTED ON ANIMALS. Some of the famous brands are the worst offenders and you can get a list of these from Peta.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Looks fairly poor to me - the salmon is fresh as opposed to being dried (meal), this means once the moisture content has been taken away you're left with something daft like 3% actual salmon in the food. Corn is also the third ingredient, which is another name for maize - which dogs can't digest and is just a cheap, needless cereal filler.
> 
> A better budget option would be Skinners duck/salmon & rice - rice, although still a cereal, is more nutritious than wheat or maize, and is more easily digestible.


Cereals are not cheap, needless cereal fillers.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

I feed my dogs Pero dog food (not tested on animals). They are doing well. Great stuff.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Id recommend Arden Grange, good amount of meat at around 30% dry weight. Has lower amount of grain/carbs than alot of foods, i think its something like 26% rice and 17% maize. Not tested on animals, no artifical preservatives (including the raw ingredients). For fat they use chicken oil - not veg oil. I think animal fats are much more natural for a dog. They also use chelated vitamins and minerals which are better absorbed.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Renata said:


> Cereals are not cheap, needless cereal fillers.


Compared to what? Certainly cheaper than actual species appropriate quality protein.

Even Iams admit meat based protein is better for dogs if you dig deep enough.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Goblin said:


> Compared to what? Certainly cheaper than actual species appropriate quality protein.
> 
> Even Iams admit meat based protein is better for dogs if you dig deep enough.


I did not say that dog's diet should be cereal based and that cereals should be source of protein. Cereals (carbohydrates) are source of energy.

Carbohydrates as Energy Sources in Dog Foods


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Renata said:


> I did not say that dog's diet should be cereal based and that cereals should be source of protein. Cereals (carbohydrates) are source of energy.


Not a quality source of energy though which dogs are designed to use effectively.

To quote your own link:


> While carbohydrates are an important part of dry commercial pet foods, they can occasionally cause medical problems in dogs including obesity and maldigestion.


You can probably add others such as diabetes, ignoring the effect it has on many dogs when it comes to lowering resistance to allergies. One of the reasons cabohydrates are so important in dry commercial pet foods is that it's required to simply form the pellet shapes, not because of dietary reasons.

What is glucose but a simple sugar. Yes it's an energy source, hate to see what would happen if a large part of your diet was sugar.

Lets look at the summary:


> Soluble carbohydrates provide an affordable source of calories and play an important role in the composition of most commercial pet foods. While dogs have not evolved to eat large quantities of carbohydrates, when properly prepared, they appear to be well tolerated by most animals. Some animals have an intolerance to carbohydrates and need to be supplemented with natural enzymes or fed a reduced carbohydrate diet.


As already mentioned.. important role.. yes it means it can form pellets and it's often cheaper than quality ingredients. When it's processed down to be near glucose it can be digested but some animals can't handle that. Also notice the proviso placed even here.. "appear to be well tolerated" rather than "is well tolerated".


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

All foodstuffs eaten by dog need to be broken down to constituent components (glucose, fructose, fatty acids, amino acids, etc.). Carbohydrates, starch are broken down into glucose and that can be digested in small intestine.


----------

